# Ноты Фрэнка Мароккo !



## Pavexile (8 Окт 2012)

Помогите пожалуйста с нотоми Марокко ! скиньте на майл любые его ноты !! Можете скинуть и другие оригинальные джазовые произведения !! СПАСИБО ! 

[email protected]


----------



## oleg45120 (8 Окт 2012)

мне тоже [email protected]


----------



## ivankarpovich (9 Окт 2012)

Здесь,в нотном архиве, есть одна пьеса Попробуем на десять


----------



## AKKO MEN (9 Окт 2012)

Марокко Autumn in Paris


----------



## uriylirsot (8 Ноя 2012)

Уважаемый AKKO MEN. Большое спасибо за ноты.


----------



## Кконстантин (8 Ноя 2012)

:hi: 


Вот здесь и музычку послушать:http://rghost.ru/41424203


----------



## uri (8 Ноя 2012)

Спасибо вам огромное!!


----------

